# Murray's Angry Man Clone



## Fat Bastard (3/4/13)

I'm not normally given to brewing clones, normally preferring to brew an original recipe, but another forum member recently threw down a bit of a gauntlet, and this recipe is the result. It's pretty close, but to get closer to the original, I'd probably back off the bittering additions a tad, up the late & dry hops (and possibly increase the amount of Pacifica ever so slightly), back the crystals off slightly and mash at 65 or 66. As it stands, I'll probably just increase the aroma & dry hops and call it done. After back-to-backing this with a bottled Angry Man, I think I prefer mine!
If anyone brews this, I'd be interested to hear what you think!

*Manly Vale Pale Ale #2*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.000
Total Hops (g): 181.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.007 (°P): 1.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.46 %
Colour (SRM): 8.1 (EBC): 16.0
Bitterness (IBU): 34.1 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 90
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pale Ale Malt (87.5%)
0.150 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (3.75%)
0.150 kg Carared (3.75%)
0.100 kg Crystal 120 (2.5%)
0.100 kg Crystal 60 (2.5%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
14.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (8.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
8.0 g B Saaz Pellet (8.5% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
12.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (8.1% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
17.0 g B Saaz Pellet (8.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
10.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (8.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
40.0 g B Saaz Pellet (8.5% Alpha) @ -10 Minutes (Aroma) (1.7 g/L)
20.0 g Pacific Hallertau Pellet (8.1% Alpha) @ -10 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)
60.0 g B Saaz Pellet (8.5% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop) (2.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
3.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
1.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
4.0 g Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Step Infusion at 52°C/10min, 64°C/60min, 72°C/10min, 75°C/10
Fermented at 18°C with WLP001 - California Ale

*Notes*
----------------
Adjustments (grams) Mash / Sparge: 
CaSO4: 1 / 1.247401247
CaCl2: 3 / 3.742203742
MgSO4: 1 / 1.247401247

5 minute additions added at flame out.
-10 minute additions added to whirlpool

Efficiency calculated on zero losses to system and trub.


----------



## beerbog (3/4/13)

That's a lot of crystal/cara. Maybe <10% total. :icon_vomit:


----------



## PeteQ (3/4/13)

I gave this a crack last year after a visit to Murrays brewery at Port Stephens. From memory this was a great beer and my notes give it 8/10 overall...

I think i read somewhere that it doesn't have any crystal in it at all??

EDIT - Aroma hops were cubed

*Angry Man Inspired* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 5.4 (EBC): 10.7
Bitterness (IBU): 40.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

35% Maris Otter Malt
35% Pale Malt
20% Munich I
10% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Pacifica (8.1% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Pacifica (8.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.9 g/L Pacifica (8.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)

0.1 g/L Brewbrite @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/4/13)

Yeah, it is quite a lot, but i find using a range of crystals makes a more complex flavour. That being said, it's still not as sweet as the original to my palate. I've also got a lot of milled spec malts I need to get rid of!


----------



## beerbog (3/4/13)

I've found, and also been told, that >10% crystal can impart a metallic twang in the beer. Mine was good for about a week once kegged, then it started. It didn't infect the beer, just made it hard to enjoy. :beerbang:


----------



## jaypes (3/4/13)

FB I am gearing up to do your recipe very soon, I got a few lagers going thats holding this one up


----------



## Fat Bastard (3/4/13)

PeteQ said:


> I gave this a crack last year after a visit to Murrays brewery at Port Stephens. From memory this was a great beer and my notes give it 8/10 overall...
> 
> I think i read somewhere that it doesn't have any crystal in it at all??
> 
> ...


Think you might be onto something with the 1272. The originl seems to chuck off some different esters to mine



Gibbo1 said:


> I've found, and also been told, that >10% crystal can impart a metallic twang in the beer. Mine was good for about a week once kegged, then it started. It didn't infect the beer, just made it hard to enjoy. :beerbang:


Can't say I've noticed a metallic twang in some of mine that have up to nearly 20% crystal & cara. That being said, once someone mentions a potential fault, I'll taste it in everything I brew whether it's there or not! In honesty, my beers (based on a sample of three that I've kegged so far) taste better & better the longer they're in the keg. Do you adjust your water chemistry? Apart from making 2l starters, nothing I've done so far has made as big of an impact on my brewing. Would be interested to hear more of your process, in the interests of improving mine.



jaypes said:


> FB I am gearing up to do your recipe very soon, I got a few lagers going thats holding this one up


Great! Let me know how it turns out for you. Will post up some pics of this one on the weekend.


----------

